# 100 Pens to make



## yorkie (Mar 9, 2014)

Just got accepted into three shows near where I live so, now I have to make enough to show.  I have 58 already made and I just spent the last few hours planning out another 100!!  

I like to cut them all at once, drill them all at once, mill them all at once.  That should take a full weekend and then I can just pick a dozen at a time and turn them/finish them in a weekend.

Wish me luck!!  These all have to be made by May 17th and I'm away for two weekends between now and then.

Should be fun!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 9, 2014)

OK you have a bit of work to do Stephen. Better get another lathe going and run both at the same time. Good luck with them you will do fine..


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Can you call in sick....cough, cough, sniff, sniff:biggrin:


I hope you have a great showing and then have to make 100 more(I'm trying to be inspiring here).





Scott (or grow another arm to help) B


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 9, 2014)

I operate in the same fashion. Plan, then execute all at once in different stages. What kits are you using? A variety?


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 9, 2014)

I would envy you if I could just do 2 or 3 a day... :biggrin: Have fun with it!


----------



## yorkie (Mar 9, 2014)

I create a spreadsheet to organize these mass-build projects, which makes it easier to keep track and then I can select all the ones with the same kit and sort by drill bit etc.  Helps keep it streamlined and I can refer back if I get the blanks mixed up.  I also keep track of any that break and have to replace the blank/if it got completed.  Yes, I am insanely anal!  It's a problem. :bulgy-eyes:

Here is the entire list of all the pens I will be making.  I have attached the spreadsheet in case anyone will find it useful; there are more columns on the spreadsheet than below.

I'll keep adding to this chain with the progress and pens as I finish them.  All together now...arghhhhhh!!     

*Pen Kit**Finish**Material**Stratus**Black Enamel**2 tone African Blackwood**Tetra Stylus**Gold/GM**Crosscut Cocobolo**Tetra Stylus**GM/Gold**Thailand Rosewood Burl**Tetra Stylus**Gold/Chrome**Cherry Burl**Tetra Stylus**GM/Chrome**Wenge**Graduate Twist**GM**Spalted Sycamore-Stabilized**Graduate Twist**Gold**Box Elder Burl-Stabilized**Graduate Rollerball**GM**Buckeye burl-Stabilized**Graduate Rollerball**Chrome**Alaska Yellow Cedar Burl**Graduate Rollerball**Gold**Yew Burl**Executive Twist**GM**Crosscut African Blackwood**Executive Twist**BT**Australian Rose Myrtle**Executive Twist**Brushed Satin**Pink Ivory**Executive Twist**Black Enamel**Dogwood**Rollester**GM**Bethlehem Olive wood**Rollester**Chrome**Spalted Cherry**Guardian Jr. Clicker**GM**Dalmation Ebony**Guardian Jr. Clicker**Gold**Black Locust**Guardian Jr. Clicker**Gold**Maple burl**Guardian Jr. Clicker**GM**Kingwood**Guardian Jr. Clicker**Chrome**Australian Gum Root Burl (Cigar Wood)**Ultra Cigar**Chrome/Satin Chrome**100 year old English Walnut**Cigar**Black Chrome**Bois De Rose**Cigar**Black Chrome**Red Dyed Buckeye Burl**Cigar**Satin Black**Grey & Brown Mallee Amalgum**Cigar**Chrome**Figured Ironwood**Vertex**GM**Spalted Pecan-Stabilized**Vertex**Black Enamel**Staghorn Sumac**Jr. Gent Twist**Rhodium**Thailand Rosewood Burl**Jr. Gent Twist**Rhodium**Buckeye burl-Stabilized**Stylus**GM**Australian Red Mallee**Stylus**Gold**Black Palm**Pressimo**Etched Cap**Purple Lilac**Pressimo**Etched Cap**Beeswing Figured Narra**Pressimo**Satin Cap**Antique Longleaf Pine**Pressimo**Satin Cap**Honduran Rosewood Burl**Majestic Squire**Gold/BT**Crosscut Zebra wood**Majestic Squire**Gold/Chrome**Afzelia Xylay**Majestic Squire**Gold/BT**English Walnut Burl-Stabilized**Majestic Squire**Gold/Chrome**2 Tone Curly African Mahogany**Retro**Chrome**Padauk**Majestic Jr Rollerball**Gold/Rhodium**Blue/Maple Amalgum**Atrax Rollebrall**Chrome**Extreme Chechen Burl**Navigator Rollerball**Chrome**Cavateo Rosewood**Virage Rollerball**Chrome**Honduran Rosewood Burl**Victorian Twist**Pewter**Gaboon Ebony**Celtic Twist**Antique Brass**Verawood**Zen**Chrome**2 Tone Afzelia Burl-Stabilized**Zen**BT**Cloud Figured Ziricote**Zen**Chrome**Tasmanian Sassafrass-Stabilized**Zen**Gold**Box Elder Burl-Stabilized**Zen**Gold**Black Nargusta Burl**Zen**Gold**English Yew Burl**Le Roi Elegant Major**Chrome/Gold**York Gum Burl**Le Roi Elegant Major**Chrome/Gold**English Yew Burl**Long Clicker**BT**AAAAA Koa**Long Clicker**Gold**Green Dyed/Stabilized Black Ash Burl**Long Clicker**Chrome**Mission Olive Wood**Long Clicker**Chrome**Australian Shiraz Vine-Stabilized**Manhattan Clicker**Gold**Tulip Wood**Manhattan Clicker**BT**Crosscut Cocobolo**Manhattan Clicker**BT**Thuya Burl**Manhattan Clicker**BT**Kiaat**Manhattan Clicker**Chrome**Afromosia Maple**Manhattan Clicker**Chrome**Paper Birch Burl**Jr Ceres**Chrome**Blue Acrylic**Jr Ceres**Chrome**Stars & Stripes**Bolt Action Rifle**BT**Diamondback Rattlesnake**Bolt Action Rifle**Chrome**Prairie Rattlesnake**Bolt Action Rifle**Black Enamel**Australian Jungle Camo**Bolt Action Rifle**Chrome**Australian Forest Camo**Rifle Twist**Chrome**Australian Desert Camo**Stratus**Chrome**Coffee Bean Acrylic**Vertex**Chrome**Australian Blue Chrome Acrylic**Spartan**Chrome**Deep Purple Acrylic/Cholla Cactus**Duchess Twist**Chrome/Gold**Bubblegum Acrylic**Duchess Twist**Chrome**Bubblegum Acrylic**Duchess Twist**Chrome**Australian Pixie Acrylic**Panache Rollerball**Rodhium**Earth's Core Acrylic**Executive Twist**Black Enamel**Tru-Stone Persian Turquoise**Continental Twist**Chrome**Australian Golden Steel Acrylic**Knight's Armour**Pewter**Stainless Steel Mokume**Wall Street II**Black/Platinum**Silver Leaf Acrylic**Compson**BT**Australian Doodle Acrylic**Compson**BT**Carbon Fiber**Long Clicker**Chrome**Australian Cauldren Acrylic**Manhattan Clicker**Chrome**Australian Mermaid Acrylic**Spartan**GM**Australian Diablo Acrylic**Guardian Jr. Clicker**Gold**Woodcraft Black/Gold Acrylic**Princess Twist**Chrome/Pink Crystals**Australian Lollie Shop Acrylic**Royal Crown**Gold**Australian Lollie Shop Acrylic**Graduate Twist**Black Enamel**Australian Lava Acrylic**Zen**Gold**Australian Plum Custard Acrylic**Zen**Chrome**Australian Frosty Morn Acrylic**Long Clicker**BT**Australian Honduran Rosewood Burl Acrylic**Cigar**Chrome**Australian Baja Acrylic**Cigar**Bright Copper**Australian Chocolate Velvet Acrylic**Cigar**Brushed Satin**Australian Monochrome Acrylic**Pressimo**Etched Cap**Australian Charoite Acrylic**Retro**Chrome**Australian Earth Marble Acrylic*


----------



## bobjackson (Mar 9, 2014)

You are a busy man.


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 9, 2014)

And I thought my wife was organized....  She doesnt hold a candle to that.


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 9, 2014)

Would love to see a picture of things (at your first show, set up) before the crowd finds you.

Good luck.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like you have a lot to do.  Good luck.  Some of those blanks look awesome.


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 9, 2014)

*LOOKS LIKE *
*A MAN *
*WITH A PLAN*
 :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  :wink::wink::wink:


.​


----------



## Tom T (Mar 9, 2014)

Way to go on the organization.  Best of Luke ith the shows.
Thank you for hiring the process.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Mar 9, 2014)

where are your shows at i may stop by and say hi i live in biscoe nc


----------



## yorkie (Mar 9, 2014)

Blowing Rock, Art in the Park.  May 17th is the first one.  Love to see you there.




penmaker1967 said:


> where are your shows at i may stop by and say hi i live in biscoe nc


----------



## Band Saw Box (Mar 9, 2014)

Sound like you have it down to a science.  I sure you going to have some awasome pens. Hope you'll post some pictures of the finished work.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks like you have your work lined out and have the plan.  Here is hoping you get it all done and have three prosperous shows.

Ray


----------



## navycop (Mar 10, 2014)

Looks like a pen warehouse blew up... Can you explain what you mean by cutoff and half?


----------



## yorkie (Mar 10, 2014)

navycop said:


> Looks like a pen warehouse blew up... Can you explain what you mean by cutoff and half?



It's an inventory management thing.  I mark them down as cutoffs or half so that when I build the assemblies in Quick books I know to mark it is as a 0.5 of a blank or not.  I save all my cutoffs as some are long enough for certain pens.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice problem to have.


----------



## OZturner (Mar 12, 2014)

Stephen, What are you doing wasting valuable Front End Time, Writing and Posting?

There are Pens to Make!

Plenty of time (we hope) after the 100 are made to gabble on the IAP web site.

Joking aside, I am glad it is you and not me.
I would be a nervous, sleepless wreck.

If it can be done, You are the Man.

I won't wish you Good Luck, it takes more than Luck, it takes systematic planning, organisation, and single minded determination.

Plus gallons of Coffee, and a devoted, supportive wife and family.
Go For It!
Brian.


----------



## yorkie (Mar 16, 2014)

*Now 110 pens!*

This has continued to grow, and is now 110 pens!

So, here they are all cut, drilled, tubed (reverse painted) and milled.  Getting 110 pens ready to turn created quite a mess!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking good. Quite a task.


----------



## flyitfast (Mar 16, 2014)

Whew!!  Now, take a break and then make some sawdust!!
I admire you for your task.
gordon


----------



## Sawdust1825 (Mar 17, 2014)

And you had to have them sorted so as to drill the blanks with drill bit changes only as required and milling the ends as well. Keep us posted on your progress. Looks like you are off to great start but of course turning and finishing will go a bit slower. Look forward to updates.


----------



## bruce119 (Mar 17, 2014)

*Your wasting too much time taking photos *
*GET BACK TO WORK*


*You'll be happy you took photos afterwards*
*So you can look back *
*and say*
*I WILL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN*


*Love watching someone else work hard*
​


----------



## OZturner (Mar 18, 2014)

Stephen, when I saw all that material laid out so neat and organised on your benches.
I was struck with fear.
Is your workshop, Possum, Racoon and Skunk proof?
They could make one unholy mess of all your organisation if they got in.
Though. is it still a bit too cold for them right now?
I don't want to Jonah you, just thought I should ask.
Regards,
Brian.


----------



## yorkie (Apr 6, 2014)

Here are some of the pens I've been making from the list.

Picture #1 from left to right:
Australian Shiraz Vine, Mission Olive wood, Crosscut Cocobolo, Honduran Rosewood Burl acrylic, Spalted English Beech, Black Lava acrylic, Spalted Pecan, vlue chrome acrylic, two tone African Blackwood, Buckeye burl with aluminum inlay, Thailand Rosewood burl, Diablo acrylic.

Picture #2 from left to right:
Stainless Steel Mokume, two tone Verawood, Crosscut Cocobolo, Tru-Stone Mother of Pearl, Plum Custard acrylic, Tru-Stone Conch Shell, Tru-Stone Sanoran Sunset, Lollipop Acrylic, Lollipop Acrylic, Texas Bluebonnet flowers in resin, Cauldren Acrylic

Picture #3 from left to right:
Dessert Camo, Dessert Camo, USS North Carolina Teak, Jungle Camo, Jungle Camo, Forest Camo, Rattlesnake, Diamond back, Prairie Rattlesnake, Coon Snake, Feathers, Abalone Shell, 

Picture #4 from left to right:
Feathers, Australian Gume Root burl, Cocobolo burl, Australian Brown Mallee Amalgum, Alaskan Yellow Cedar burl, two tone Amboyna burl, Blue Blood acrylic, Tru-Stone Persian Turquoise, Australian Rose Myrtle burl, Tulip wood, Paper Birch burl, Antique Long Leaf Pine.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 6, 2014)

Stephen, WOW! Great selection of pens as well as materials! All are looking very, very sharp there!
By the way,  I see some Super display stands too!

Let us know how the shows go.


----------



## ossaguy (Apr 6, 2014)

That's a fine collection of pens there,Wow! 

Love all the variety,I hope it's a sell out for you.



Steve


----------



## Ambidex (Apr 6, 2014)

Holy moly Stephen...great pens and all look like attention to detail wasn't overlooked with the large order...Awesome job!!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Apr 6, 2014)

WOW what a great looking group of pen, your fit and finish could not be any better spot on for each and everyone. Well done.


----------



## billspenfactory (Apr 6, 2014)

Stephen,   I going out on a limb here and say you are not married and have no children or you are like me and have your own check book and your wife has no idea how much a pen kit cost.  They look GREAT and hope you have a GREAT show.


----------



## OZturner (Apr 6, 2014)

A Beautiful array of Exquisite Pens, Stephen.
Your Superb Fit and Finish, applied to Perfection.
Congratulations on your progress, I can't think of any one who could tackle such a Task.
Brian.


----------



## clieb91 (Apr 6, 2014)

A really great looking array of pens thus far. Great way to organize everything as well. I generally work from one maybe two types of kits but I do prefer to take a weekend and get a bunch of blanks prepared so I can pull them down an needed and and as I have time to work on them. Thanks for the pics and some great tips. 

CtL


----------



## yorkie (Apr 6, 2014)

billspenfactory said:


> Stephen,   I going out on a limb here and say you are not married and have no children or you are like me and have your own check book and your wife has no idea how much a pen kit cost.  They look GREAT and hope you have a GREAT show.


 
Partially right.  No kids but the wife has the checkbook.   Fortunately, I make enough selling my pens that it all pays for itself and more.  I had to make it an LLC since I was getting orders from companies but with this latest project, I am squarely in the red.  Here's hoping it's a good show, guys!  :smile-big:


----------



## yorkie (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you all for your kind comments.  

I have another 64 pens to go over the next three weeks and they are cut, drilled, tubed, milled and ready to go on the lathe.  I'll post the pics as I go and of the finished display.  I'll let you know what sells, how much on average etc. etc.

Have a great rest of the weekend, guys.

BTW, all are CA finish.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 8, 2014)

You're an animal! I love it

I hope the rest of the pens and shows go great, thanks for the updates


----------



## vakmere (Apr 8, 2014)

I thought I was obsessed....  when and where is this show?


----------



## yorkie (Apr 10, 2014)

vakmere said:


> I thought I was obsessed....  when and where is this show?




The show is in Blowing Rock, North Carolina.  It's about 1 hour from where I live.  

My goal is to have 160 pens ready for the show.  I don't sell them too cheap, so I shouldn't be going through them too fast.  I'm doing three shows there this summer so I'd like to sell 30 pens per show for between $80-$120 per pen; and that feels like a cheap price to me.


----------



## mremington (Apr 11, 2014)

Great looking pens!  I like the way you went into production mode.  Quite the task but you certainly seem up to it.

Good luck at the shows.


----------



## thayes (Apr 24, 2014)

Very impressed. Wishing you luck at the shows. You should be proud of yourself and deserve a great turnout!!


----------



## JohnU (Apr 25, 2014)

That's a nice group of pen you've got.  I'm so glad it was not me! Lol. I have enough problems keeping organized with the few I make.  Great job!


----------



## yorkie (Apr 27, 2014)

*Finally All Finished-final 64 pens.*

Okay, here are the last of them.  It ended up growing to just over 110 pens by the time I was finished and I now have 157 pens for the show.  This has been quite a project!  I think a couple of these pens may be duplicates from previous posts, sorry, hard to keep track of them all after a while.

PICTURE 1...From left to right: 
two-tone Buckeye burl, Honduran Rosewood burl  with purple figure, Big Leaf Maple burl with blue alumilite (the  alumilite resembles a facial profile), East Indian Poisonwood burl,  Cavateo Rosewood.

PICTURE 2...From left to right
Spalted English Beech, English Yew burl, North Carolina Black Locust  with Green Malachite inlay, Dalmation figured Ebony, Maple burl,  Kingwood, Spalted Ambrosia Maple, super curly Hawaiian Koa, green  dyed/stablilized Black Ash burl, Staghorn Sumac and Honduran Rosewood.

PICTURE 3...From left to right
cloud figured Ziricote, Thuya burl, Black  Nargusta burl, crosscut Kiaat, Mermaid acrylic, Box Elder  burl-stabilized, spalted birdseye Cherry, English yew burl, Jerusalem  Olive wood, Frosty Morning acrylic, Gaboon Ebony.

PICTURE 4...From left to right
English Yew burl, York Gum burl, two-tone  super curly Mahogany, English Walnut burl with brass inlay, extreme  crosscut Zebra wood, Afzelia Xylay, Pink Ivory, Australian curly  Blackwood, North Carolina Dogwood with Blue Lapis inlay, Padauk, Earth  Marble acrylic, Silver leaf encased in clear acrylic


PICTURE 5...From left to right
Madagascan Boi De Rose, orange dyed Buckeye  burl, Chocolate Velvet acrylic, Monochrome acrylic, Ironwood with  aluminum/aluminium inlay, Beeswing figured Red Narra, North Carolina  two-tone Purple Lilac, 100 year old Longleaf Pine, Concinna burl,  Honduran Rosewood burl, pomelle figured tan Bubinga.

PICTURE 6...From left to right
two-tone crosscut Cocobolo, two-tone Thailand  Rosewood burl with brass inlay around the tip, black line spalted Oak,  Wenge, Cherry burl with Turquoise inlay, Golden Steel acrylic, Flame Red  Box Elder burl, Stars and Stripes acrylic, deep blue acrylic, Cauldren  acrylic, two-tone Verawood or Argentinian Teak, Cholla Cactus skeleton  encased in purple acrylic. 


PICTURE 7...From left to right
these two are combinaiton corkscrew/wine stoppers made using grape vines from a Shiraz vineyard in Australia.

All are CA finish.  

My favourites?  The crosscut Cocobolo Tetra Stylus is amazing and was a nightmare to turn; always trying to break apart.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice. Good luck at the show!


----------



## akingkubo (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow! All of them are great looking pens! 
I bet you'll sell a lot! 
Have fun! Maria


----------



## RushmanHCP (Apr 28, 2014)

Great looking group of pens - you have great talent and perseverance. Good luck with your show.


----------



## OZturner (Apr 29, 2014)

Well Done Stephen,
Your list of Blanks, was mind blowing. Many of the timbers I hadn't heard of before.
Your consistant Quality, Fit and Finishes, is outstanding.
As I said in an earlier post, 
"You are the Man for it."
Congratulations, and success for the Three Day Event.
Brian.


----------



## philb (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice group!
The poisonwood burl and Koa clicker look awesome!


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 29, 2014)

this is craziness! well, crazy organized hehe.

very impressive. I'm always shocked how some people can make beautiful pens in such numbers! 

by the time I've gotten all those little ziplock bags open some pro has already made 3 pens


----------



## vakmere (Apr 29, 2014)

This makes me wonder what the average time spent per pen is. I know it's done in stages but if it were done as a single pen, start to finish, what the elapsed time would be?


----------



## southernclay (Apr 29, 2014)

Fine job Stephen, some amazing wood as well as craftsmanship. The hard work will pay off, let us know how all goes and thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## yorkie (May 18, 2014)

Did the first of the three shows yesterday.  Apparently, this was the worst attended May show in the history of the event.  Cold weather, go figure!

Anyway, here is the setup.  I sold $1,250 in pens with the average price being $90 and the highest price being $127 for a crosscut Cocobolo, two tone, on Tetra Stylus.

Hope this is useful to y'all.


----------



## Quality Pen (May 18, 2014)

yorkie said:


> Did the first of the three shows yesterday.  Apparently, this was the worst attended May show in the history of the event.  Cold weather, go figure!
> 
> Anyway, here is the setup.  I sold $1,250 in pens with the average price being $90 and the highest price being $127 for a crosscut Cocobolo, two tone, on Tetra Stylus.
> 
> Hope this is useful to y'all.



For what it's worth... I've never been to a show that is the "best" ever. Other vendors and hosts seem to -- without fail -- readily admit that "this year's attendance is down from the years past"...

I'm not sure how that works because some of these shows are surely growing :wink::biggrin:

Congrats on, what to me, looks like a great show!


----------

